# Simon's second parkour title



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Simon has earned his Regular Track Level 1 title from All Dogs Parkour. We started recording clips as soon as he was eligible (nine months old), but didn't get them done until last month, after he turned a year old.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations to team Simon. You both look like you had fun. 

I don’t understand parkour, but it was fun to watch. It seemed like several commands are used more than once such as to between. What was the reason for repeating?


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Handsome dog! Congratulations on the new title.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Parkour is totally new to me—thanks for sharing. I might want to try this with Hugo. Congrats!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Congratulations to team Simon. You both look like you had fun.
> 
> I don’t understand parkour, but it was fun to watch. It seemed like several commands are used more than once such as to between. What was the reason for repeating?


For a Regular Track entry, you need to do 12 different behaviors. At Level 1, you need at least six unique behaviors, and can repeat all six of them on a different Environmental Feature (anything in the environment the dog can interact with) if you want to. We did nine unique behaviors, and repeated three. As you go up the levels, the required number of unique behaviors increases. Also, at Level 4 you need at least one that is classified as an Advanced behavior, and at Level 5, you need at least two Advanced behaviors.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

TeamHellhound said:


> For a Regular Track entry, you need to do 12 different behaviors. At Level 1, you need at least six unique behaviors, and can repeat all six of them on a different Environmental Feature (anything in the environment the dog can interact with) if you want to. We did nine unique behaviors, and repeated three. As you go up the levels, the required number of unique behaviors increases. Also, at Level 4 you need at least one that is classified as an Advanced behavior, and at Level 5, you need at least two Advanced behaviors.


Thanks. Now I understand, the environment differed.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Thanks. Now I understand, the environment differed.


Yes, the Environmental Feature (EF) was different for the repeated behaviors. They can look the same (like the two benches for the Go Under behaviors) but they have to clearly not be the same one.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh I loved this! You work so well together as a team. Keep up the great work. I'm looking forward to the next video. Congratulations. Well done!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

And he's so happy doing it too! Congratulations team Simon! 🏆


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> Simon has earned his Regular Track Level 1 title from All Dogs Parkour. We started recording clips as soon as he was eligible (nine months old), but didn't get them done until last month, after he turned a year old.


Nice, good boy Simon!!
Poppy was sitting on my lap watching too.
She usually makes a noise seeing dogs on TV / Confuser - but she just sat and watched.
Until the park table/ bench.
Interestingly she 'stiffened' and whinned we that section came on.
Odd, because she loves sitting at those kind of tables!!
I'm sure it was just coincidence.... but.... ho hum.
Anyway well done!!
Tell you what, he is a lovely looking dog.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, looks like both of you are enjoying yourselves. Congratulations!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The joyful bounce he sometimes gives as he is getting off something is very cute.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

cowpony said:


> The joyful bounce he sometimes gives as he is getting off something is very cute.


_Sproing!_ 🤣

I swear it seems like he's got springs instead of legs sometimes.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Oh I loved this! You work so well together as a team. Keep up the great work. I'm looking forward to the next video. Congratulations. Well done!


Since he's so young, we are going to take advantage of his sister Leo's contribution to ADP, and work on his Level 1 Premier title, along with starting on his Level 2 entry. A level 1 Premier title requires four more Level 1 submissions, which will help with his confidence and fluency doing different behaviors, as well as introduce doing sequences of behaviors without reinforcement between them. If we had done the Novel Uses without the treat between behaviors, that would have been a sequence.


----------



## 3ps (Jul 11, 2021)

Wow, I just found out about scent work and now I find this. I am going to research this as it looks like fun and a good confidence builder. Agility requires a lot of equipment so this is great and like scent work can be done almost anywhere.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

3ps said:


> Wow, I just found out about scent work and now I find this. I am going to research this as it looks like fun and a good confidence builder. Agility requires a lot of equipment so this is great and like scent work can be done almost anywhere.


There's lots of things you can do with your dog.  Counting my late Ilka, my crew has titled in obedience (2 different organizations), rally (2 different organizations), parkour (5 different organizations), tricks (2 different organizations), walking (3 different organizations), backpacking (titled in 1, working on titling in another), geocaching, and lure coursing (2 different organizations). Some were earned in person, and other were earned virtually. These days, I prefer virtual, since it's easier on the budget and schedule than in person events.


----------

